# Vizio sound bar



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
I bought a Vizio VSB200C sound bar, hooked it up to the RED/WHITE outputs on my HR24 and it sounds great.
I would like to control it with my Directv remote but can not find any remote codes.
Anybody know if any codes exist?

SSTV


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

If your TV has a variable output try this.

Turn off TV internal speakers 
Connect the TV stereo outputs to the Vizio input.
Set the TV setting to VARIABLE, not fixed
Set the Vizio to near max volume (max may distort)

Now use the Directv remote to control your tv volume. The Vizio will be variable.

One issue is that any power failure will power down and reset the Vizio volume. Connect it to a UPS and it won't happen.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Try satelliteremotecodes.com. They list the codes for Vizio.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
I found a Directv site that is set up to give out codes. You input who made the device and the model number and Directv codes if available will be shown.
The code 32454 worked for my rc65rx remote but not my rc64r remote so I guess I need to check some more.
My LCD tv is a late model 42" Panasonic and the only audio output available is OPTICAL cable and that is not compatible with the Vizio so its Directv R/W or nothing. I have a Optic to Analog converter so I might give that a try.
Google found the Diectv site for the codes.

SSTV


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

On my LG, the only way to get a variable output was no use the headphone minijack output, and get a stereo minijack to RCA conversion cable to run to the vizio.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

ejjames said:


> On my LG, the only way to get a variable output was no use the headphone minijack output, and get a stereo minijack to RCA conversion cable to run to the vizio.


No Mini jack, optic only on Panasonic TV

SSTV


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

giustra199 said:


> wish you were able to get it worked out!


I got it working using the R/W audio output from my HR24 and the code from the Directv site. 
Thanks to everyone.

SSTV


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
A quick follow up. The market is full of poor fitting OPTIC cables. The cable should "click" when inserted into a optic socket, mine did not but still worked.

I bought an optic to RCA analog converter for around $25 from amazon. There are lots of venders and the products look the same so take your choice.

The converter is a couple of inches square and is well built. I plugged in the optic cable and no "click" so I wiggled it a bit and everthing worked, for a while.
Then distortion, then silence.
I took the box apart, easy to do and removed the circuit board. The optic socket was a little loose and had three solder joints. I must have broke a solder joint when I wiggled the cable.
I got out my fine tip low heat soldering iron and touched up the three joints then put a bead of silicon around and under the socket to lock it down.
If anyone buys one of these converters the first thing I would do is take it apart and silicon the socket. This will save solder job in the future. Mine works OK now.

SSTV


----------

